# Can the oil pan support the engine?



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I put headers on my 67 GTO. Everything fits fine. After I put everything back together I noticed that the drivers side header is almost touching the upper "A" arm of the suspension. The directions said I may have to grind it down a little. After running the engine I noticed i does touch under a load. Now I need to grind about 1/8 inch or a little more. 

Can I lift the engine with a floor jack and 2X4 on the oil pan? I don't want to use the cherry picker because there are too many things in the way. Much more disassembly.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

kjk990 said:


> I put headers on my 67 GTO. Everything fits fine. After I put everything back together I noticed that the drivers side header is almost touching the upper "A" arm of the suspension. The directions said I may have to grind it down a little. After running the engine I noticed i does touch under a load. Now I need to grind about 1/8 inch or a little more.
> 
> Can I lift the engine with a floor jack and 2X4 on the oil pan? I don't want to use the cherry picker because there are too many things in the way. Much more disassembly.
> 
> Thanks


It's safer if you "catch" the block at the oil pan rail instead of supporting it by the oil pan. The last time I needed to lift mine a little, I used a hydraulic bottle jack with a block of wood between it and the oil pan rail.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree....but have also used a piece of 2x6 across the FLAT part of the oil pan.....Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 with Bear and Eric. I even have the obsolete OTC Pontiac engine brace that mounts to the front of the engine for doing in-car oil pan changes....I know better than to do an in-car on a Poncho, though! I've done the 2x6, but MAKE SURE you are well behind the drain plug. If you catch the plug, it'll cave the pan in. (don't ask me how I know this). The oil pan rail is harder to position, but is easier on the pan. That said, I've done the 2x6 many times without issue, except that ONE time I caught the plug.....


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I will give it a shot using the rail. Thanks for the help


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

lift using the crank \ balancer, instead of pan.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

In car oil pan swap. Gag!!!! Was that after the flogging or before.


----------

